# Brambleberry Neck Warmer Knitting Pattern



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Brambleberry Neck Warmer Pattern.  This is a simple, easy textured scarflette that can be worn as a cowl by buttoning the ends, or wearing it closed with a shawl pin or stick.

The sample is made with just on skein of Queensland Katmandu Aran tweedy wool. Any similar tweed wool, or wool/silk blend, will look equally lovely.

$4.00

http://www.etsy.com/listing/153198571/brambleberry-neck-warmer-simple-knitting?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty. I think my teenage GD would love that!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Isn't that lovely! That would be a fabulous item for a new knitter to learn a new stitch!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the style and texture!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful neck warmer ~ I love the stitch :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is lovely, stylish but cosy, love it!


----------

